# Yang taijiquan qigong



## Sean Kovarovic (Sep 2, 2019)

Comments questions and feedback please.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 3, 2019)

My Yang Shifu taught us some simple qigong exercises (all stationary), but he did not place great importance on them. His view is, everything you need is in the form, and the longer I do taiji and the older I get, I tend to get much closer to agreeing with him.

Also recently read a book by Wolfe Lowenthal, student of Cheng Manching, who said his shifu pretty much had the same feeling about qigong as my shifu. It was not important, all you need is in the form. 

However with that said, I did learn a taiji qigong years ago from Yang Jwing Ming. And I rather liked the form, and I have since seen two other Taiji qigong forms that I would not mind learning. I have learned several Qigong forms over the years but I do not do most of them these days.

I am not saying they are bad, or one should not do them, I am saying that in taijiquan, I am of the opinion, that most of what you need is in the form. Although 20 years ago I did not feel that way.

Of course that could simply be that I am getting old and lazy and don't want to do as much


----------



## Morningstar (Aug 10, 2020)

Most of the Teachers adamant on Dantian culitvation, K1 & P8 for internal qi practice. Going from outward toward inward and link all with shen.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 11, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> everything you need is in the form


I've heard the same thing as well.  A few weeks ago I posted a Jow Ga Shifu saying pretty much the same thing.  He didn't place a high value of on iron fist iron body training nor Qigong.  I think in terms of fighting, there's one path.  In terms of health there's probably another path and the older you get the more you realize you can get it from the form.  Practice fast, practice slow are not the same results even though it's the same form.


----------

